# Ipad for remote controlling your DAW



## Blackster (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

Do you use an app which allows you working on your ipad and remote controling your DAW over wlan? 

I know that there are a few apps around which let you take control over your PC like 
"Splashtop remote desktop"
"Log MeIn"
"VNC"
And many more ...

Somehow, I have got the dream where I am sitting in the park and working in the full version of Cubase7 on my iPad ... 

Before I go buy all these apps I would like to ask if spmebody already has got some experience with that!? Especially in terms of performance of the app.

Please let me know ...


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jul 27, 2013)

Stop dreaming and buy Splashtop 2!

I have used it with the Play 4 Beta for many months and it is absolutely amazing! 

Don't waste time and money on other products, cause Splashtop 2 is the only remote desktop software that is 100% reliable, fast enough and works over 3G as well (although that is an add-on function in the form of a subscription, WiFi doesn't require any subscription).

You may think Splashtop 2 is a little expensive, but trust me, it's worth every penny.

- Jerome Vonhögen

P.S. Your iPad needs to be a cellular iPad (black bar on the back side) in order to use 3G.


----------



## Blackster (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Jerome,

thanks for your reply. That was exactly what I wanted to hear :D ... and sure, I own an Ipad4 with cellular, so I'll buy Splashtop and enjoy the sun from now on !!!  ... 

Thanks, man! _-)


----------



## Blackster (Jul 27, 2013)

Another quick question! So I bought Slpashtop (which was on sale for under 1 Euro o-[][]-o ) ... everything concerning the picture is fine, but I can't manage to hook up the audio output of my audio interface. 

Of course, I've checked "transmit sound to mobile device" in the settings but unfortunately I can't hear it. Obviously, I'm doing something wrong in Windows ... mmhh, if anybody knows how to solve this, please chime in.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jul 27, 2013)

Blackster @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Another quick question! So I bought Slpashtop (which was on sale for under 1 Euro o-[][]-o ) ... everything concerning the picture is fine, but I can't manage to hook up the audio output of my audio interface.
> 
> Of course, I've checked "transmit sound to mobile device" in the settings but unfortunately I can't hear it. Obviously, I'm doing something wrong in Windows ... mmhh, if anybody knows how to solve this, please chime in.




On sale? This must be your lucky day! :wink: 

About the audio issue, I never experienced anything like that, but maybe it's because I haven't updated my desktop streamer yet. Maybe the Splashtop forum has a list of known issues, or perhaps there is a solution or workaround available. It could of course be a matter of choosing the right settings, but I can't think of any other suggestion than to do a restart of your desktop computer and your iPad (via shutdown).

Let me know if you've solved the issue.

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Blackster (Jul 27, 2013)

Okay, I could narrow down the problem a bit. It depends on which ASIO driver I select in Cubase's settings. Apparantly, the ASIO driver from my audio interface is not getting transmitted, but the standard ASIO driver does. 

But since I'm not using the inputs/outputs of my interface, it's not really a problem ...


----------



## rpaillot (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice thread.

I like Splashtop2 although the video compression is somewhat ugly especially if you move
windows. It has more framerate than logmein though.

Another problem I think is the audio is too much compressed ( it sounds like 96 kb/s mp3 ) whereas logmein sounds like 192 kb/s 

My dream would be one day to have a splashtop/logmein kind of application with a very high video framerate and very low latency, over internet. Which unfortunately isnt possible yet... except if you have fiber internet


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey Romain,

Did you install the Splashtop Streamer on your Mac Mini? I remember you had a Mac Mini 4-core, didn't you?

About the compressed audio, if you're using Splashtop in a local network envionment, there are many other ways to transfer audio through the air (not necessarily WiFi-based). You don't need to use the audio output of your iPad. You could use Splashtop just as a controller, like I do.

Apart fom using it with Play 4 in a sequencer environment, I have used my iPad with Splashtop successfully to input notes directly into Sibelius with my favorite stylus, the 'Go Smart Stylus'. I still prefer pen and paper, but that's because I like to make little notes in the margins of my sheets, which still works best on paper.  

For those on Windows 8 (my UltraBook has Win 8, unfortunatly), there is also 'Win8 Pad' from the same company. It works in a similar way and uses the same desktop streamer as Splashtop, so I'm not sure it would make any difference in terms of streaming quality. It might be a solution though to those who find Splashtop a little expensive (apart from that 1€ / 1$ sale, of course).

Happy streaming!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jul 27, 2013)

In addition to my previous post, I would like to say that I was a little disappointed by Google's release of ChromeCast just a few days ago. My plan was to use Google's HDMI streamer to stream audio & video from my PC/Server to my audio/video equipment outside my studio, and use the iPad as a remote desktop controller with Splashtop at the same time.

Unfortunately, the use of ChromeCast will be limited to just a couple of programs/apps (like YouTube, NetFlix, etc.). Let's hope Google will allow the 'jailbreaking' of this device, cause it's remarkably cheap and it would be a perfect addition to Splashtop. 8) 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## dgburns (Jul 27, 2013)

If you are on mac,you can also get "air display" which makes the ipad another monitor for the mac,so whatever you put there is touchscreen-able.It works fairly well...
david


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 27, 2013)

FYI, Air Display works on the PC as well.


----------

